# The Marriage of a Family



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, I admit it.  I actually shed some tears of my own at this one.
This is a marriage of an entire family.  The bride and groom are in my age group, and for each of them, this is a second chance of happily ever after.
Together, they bring 6 children into the marriage .  It was very important to them to include the children as an intrigal part of the ceremony.  All the children were included in the wedding party, and the center peice of the wedding was a giant unity candle lighting.  Their eldest daughter, who is a member of NCSI, took leave from Germany to attend.  The bride was given away by the groom's son.
I can honestly say, that I've never had the pleasure of witnessing such a touching event.
Adding to the emotional element, it was a Christmas wedding.  They had gifts for all the guests, and decorated everything in beautiful Christmas decor.
The band was also amazing.  They talked the lead singer into singer opera, and he did.  Everyone sat down to watch him sing.  He had a total of 5 oncores.  He sang in French, Italian, English, and Russian.
I hope you enjoy the photos as much as we did in taking them.  As always, CC is appreciated and respected.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 8, 2008)

all that comes to mind is WOW...especially the first photo of the shoes

geez at the guy with the light in number 11....kind of almost ruins the shot and her eyes look like she is a vampire....lol

#14---why couldn't i get that treatment at my wedding reception?

#16...love love love this.....band almost looks like the new ring i gave hubby for xmas.


----------



## genophotography (Jan 8, 2008)

I like #11 a lot, but the flash from the person at the table is kind of distracting to me.  I agree with Teresa though.  I really love the picture of the shoes.  Also the violinist is a gorgeous shot.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.  The more you get to know me, the more you will find I work outside of the box most of the time.
The "flash shot" is my favorite of the bunch. My reasoning is, that it is "unexpected".  Keep in mind, they have over 800 shots overall. 
Anyhoo, thank you for looking, and thank you as well for your kind words and advice.  It's always appreciated!


----------



## dpolston (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual! (Little bitty groom though.  lol [at 6'1" I notice these things]).

I am still drawn to the emotion of the entire series [of any event]. There are strong images and weak images but if is done well as a whole, that's what I consider successful. That's not an "editorial" necessarily on this post, but your work as a whole is very consistent. Every post... every time. Crud... I'm thinking about hiring you to photograph our wedding again! Well maybe our 20th anniversary (Keep November 19th open!)   ;o)


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

dpolston said:


> Gorgeous as usual! (Little bitty groom though. lol [at 6'1" I notice these things]).
> 
> I am still drawn to the emotion of the entire series [of any event]. There are strong images and weak images but if is done well as a whole, that's what I consider successful. That's not an "editorial" necessarily on this post, but your work as a whole is very consistent. Every post... every time. Crud... I'm thinking about hiring you to photograph our wedding again! Well maybe our 20th anniversary (Keep November 19th open!) ;o)


 
Hehe. Yes, he was almost a foot shorter than the bride in her heels, but what confidence the man had. All he knew was that he was getting hitched to a  long legged hot chick, and he was a happy camper.
Got the date still open my friend! It would be an honor.
Thank you for your wonderful words.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd ask you to shoot our wedding if we got remarried but there aint no way in hell or heaven or earth that i can afford you!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you Teresa.  That is really sweet!


----------



## dpolston (Jan 8, 2008)

Teresa said:


> i'd ask you to shoot our wedding if we got remarried but there aint no way in hell or heaven or earth that i can afford you!



If you keep up with her... you'll be there someday. I know that we [you and I] have disagreed on some things, but you have a golden opportunity! Use it.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 8, 2008)

Outstanding work, as usual. Very special couple, you did a great job capturing the moment.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 8, 2008)

these are fantastic!! the shot of the shoes...as i was scrolling down i was thinking they were a peice of jewellery!! 

still not keen on the skin processing, its just too plastic, however, i do understand that its your customer's request...however, I do overall find these pics really really crisp, saturated and superb lighting.....I am guessing this was a good location for lighting? really nice stuff!

btw, love the flash shot too..it adds to the moment/story of the evening


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you Emo.  I actually took everyone's advice this time, and there is NO skin retouching on any of these.  Really!  (The bride had the spray on makeup done, so maybe that's it).
The light was actually super dark.  It was a hard shoot, light wise.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 8, 2008)

well for low light, you did a great job, cuz things look superb!

what was done in the processing...cuz all their skin looks incredibly smooth...not just hers....did you reduce noise? they just seem to have no detail in skin....gosh, i wish my skin had no detail..LOL...


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 8, 2008)

you made me think about it, and the only thing that most of the posted photos have in common is an action called "Prettyizer".  Maybe it has a gausian blur of some sort.  Let me break down the action and check it out.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 8, 2008)

yup, that would be, its the gaussian blur! i should have known as picked up an action a while back that seems to do something similiar, really saturates images, black blacks, and smooths skin.  Ok, i'm satisfied now! ha


----------



## bellacat (Jan 8, 2008)

as always your photos are amazing. With 800 photos to go through i can see how actions would be so helpful.


----------



## Android (Jan 9, 2008)

I would love to C & C and give you some advice......but I can't as you are TOO good. As always, your pictures are amazing. NEVER stop posting them for us.....'cos if we rub shoulders with the Gods, some of your skill might stick to us

Andy


----------



## luis_relampago (Jan 9, 2008)

outstanding work, the composition, the lighting and the PP are just great. Congrats!!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful words.  They really mean the world to me.
Android, you cracked me up.  I wish I was at that level!!!  You made me feel really good though.  Thank you so much for that.
Emo, yep I looked at the action, and it's got a 30 percent guasian blur in there.  I use it alot because as you said, it's a black and color popper, as well as adding a small vignette.  I'm going to try to tweak the action so that it has a lower opacity blur, and see if that helps.
Again, I really want to thank everyone for all the kind words and wonderful advice!


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 9, 2008)

great shots


----------



## wing352 (Jan 9, 2008)

I really like your work, all the photos are wonderful.  After seeing your work, i want to get marry now. btw, #12 is my favorite.


----------



## Android (Jan 9, 2008)

Cindy (am I allowed to call you by name?)!
I only say what I say, 'cos I see what you show me....The work of a Goddess. You are great, there's no doubt about it.:hail:

Andy:heart:


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!  I like the blur... especially on the adults.

I do find the expression in no. 4 to be a bit lacking...  too much teeth showing.

-Pete


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 9, 2008)

Android, I've been called alot worse, lol!  Yes, of course you can use my name. Hehe.
Pete, yeah, he's got some chomper's eh?  LOL.


----------



## ghpham (Jan 9, 2008)

They are all great shots!


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow great shots, I was going to comment about the skin tones too looking as if they were done PP, but that's surprising that it's not! Great job


----------



## mannella (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice work !!!!!


----------

